# Strongest Strain On Earth!!! Euphoria Unlimited from BC SEEDS



## Inkslinger118 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have read another thread about this strain. Euphoria Unlimited. The name alone says it all. And then there is the price. 995.00 US for 10 seeds. Holy crap. How much you think it would go for an ounce?


----------



## Presidential Budz (Feb 23, 2009)

Inkslinger118 said:


> I have read another thread about this strain. Euphoria Unlimited. The name alone says it all. And then there is the price. 995.00 US for 10 seeds. Holy crap. How much you think it would go for an ounce?


$995 for 10 seeds thats a joke right? i would never order that in my life its prolly a scam


----------



## grape swisha (Feb 23, 2009)

it is a scam they claim all of their strains to be the strongest on earth lol


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Feb 24, 2009)

Presidential Budz said:


> $995 for 10 seeds thats a joke right? i would never order that in my life its prolly a scam


No joke go to bcseeds.com and check it out.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 24, 2009)

*"I have read another thread about this strain. Euphoria Unlimited. The name alone says it all"

*On you're advice I'm getting this strain.

*"How much you think it would go for an ounce?"

*One Million Dollars! HA HA HA HA! MMMMMUUUUUHHAAAA!!!

.

*"No joke go to bcseeds.com and check it out. "*

That there is an ad is no joke but what if bcseeds is a joke? Will the seeds still produce buds worth a million an ounce? At $99.50 a seed these have to be the absolute best, there's no way bcseeds would charge that much if they weren't.



.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Feb 24, 2009)

BC Seeds is a ripoff. $995.00 for 10 seeds proves it! I ordered BC God Bud and got no beans and no customer service! Nothing! They are a rip-off and if they were not you would have to be completely LAME to spend $99.50 per seed for any strain when you can purchase 10 Alaskan ThunderFuck beans for about the same price at the Attitude and really have one of the strongest strains on the planet! Then pick 9 more killer strains for the rest of the $995.00.


----------



## locoman610 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bubba Kushman said:


> BC Seeds is a ripoff. $995.00 for 10 seeds proves it! I ordered BC God Bud and got no beans and no customer service! Nothing! They are a rip-off and if they were not you would have to be completely LAME to spend $99.50 per seed for any strain when you can purchase 10 Alaskan ThunderFuck beans for about the same price at the Attitude and really have one of the strongest strains on the planet! Then pick 9 more killer strains for the rest of the $995.00.


 
Bubba's got it right can't agree more


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> *"I have read another thread about this strain. Euphoria Unlimited. The name alone says it all"
> 
> *On you're advice I'm getting this strain.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't think they would try to rip someone off like that. But hey you get it I am coming to hang out once you harvest.


----------



## NationalForest420 (Feb 24, 2009)

BC is just a scam site... If you pay for that then you deserve what you get. NOTHING


----------



## safetybreak (Feb 24, 2009)

Go here all you need to know...http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html

This is the rip-off section. The following seedbanks I've heard many bad things about. They are NOT recommended. aka means also known as. X means they seldom or never send the product. N means sending non viable seeds (non sprouting seeds) M indicates they send very inferior seeds or nothing at all A-1 Seedbank (X,N)
BC Seeds (X,M)
Beeoo (X) 
Fairlight (X,N)
Greenmanspage (X,M) 
marijuanaseed.us (X) Software Services aka Cannabis4u aka Medical hemp aka [email protected] [L.Pafort] (X) 
Richies Seedshack (X)
Stinkey's (X) 
Weedseed (X) 
Pot a Gold (X)


----------



## Inkslinger118 (Feb 24, 2009)

safetybreak said:


> Go here all you need to know...http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html
> 
> This is the rip-off section. The following seedbanks I've heard many bad things about. They are NOT recommended. aka means also known as. X means they seldom or never send the product. N means sending non viable seeds (non sprouting seeds) M indicates they send very inferior seeds or nothing at all A-1 Seedbank (X,N)
> BC Seeds (X,M)
> ...



Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 24, 2009)

*"Yeah I don't think they would try to rip someone off like that. But hey you get it I am coming to hang out once you harvest."*

Cool.

I'll get both EU and Elephant Bud and grow one plant of each, that should give us enough incredible smoke to last us until people think Bush did a good job.

.


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Feb 24, 2009)

I got alaskan ice fem. from Dr.c. I heard this is supposed to be one of the strongest?


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 24, 2009)

*"I heard this (Alaskan Ice)** is supposed to be one of the strongest?"*

I'm not sure if that was a question or a statement, but either way yes it is a very potent strain and I agree with you.

.


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice, aftering growing niravana WW i wanted to do one better. But, nothing beats the ease and yield of that WW.


----------



## okcgrower (Apr 11, 2010)

I just got a Euphoria Unlimited clone. If you like I will do photos of the cycles. It is a 3 inch clone now so gimme a couple weeks to start putting up pics.


----------



## manitobasmoker (May 3, 2010)

if you live in the usa you only have about a 50 % chance of the seeds making it over the border from bc seeds if you live in canada 100% delivery. i have made 4 orders all of which were at my door in 7 buisness days or less. how much would and ounce of euphoria sell for? i dunno i would never sell it . they say 8 hour high well i found it to last about 6 hours on me but i'm a heavy smoker ( i have other buddies that says they were high 10 hours later) . the taste is insane chocolet and berries mmmmmm. the price is high but like everything else in life you get what you pay for. i'm pretty bitter that so many people have negitive things to say about bc seeds and none of them have ever dusted off there wallet to see what they are missing. 
p.s jedi 41 (complete couch lock buzz 4 guys to a reefer) ak X kali mist ( tastes like a spicy orange good for 3 guys to a reefer)


----------



## hadatrn2growin (May 4, 2010)

People, please don't mix up bcseeds.com with bcseeddepot.com 

bcseeds.com has been professional AND generous when I have ordered from them (I ordered Jedi 41 and Euphoria Unlimited). I germed 5 of 10 seeds of Jedi, and 4 of 5 popped and were 2 1/2" in 3 days. Yes, no shit. It will be 6 weeks tomorrow, and they are 18" with 7 leaf fan leaves. 
When I ordered the E.U, I also received 30 free seeds- Blue Elephant and White Kush.
Sending cash is always a gamble, but they show you how to do it safely. You folks living in the states have to deal with the border, and the useless war on drugs. Sorry for your luck. 
These beans are already looking much more promising than the Dutch strains I have grown in the past (and those were from Barney's Farm)
I will try and get some pics and do a proper grow report as it happens.
I trust in these genetics, so much that I am getting rid of all my purple kush, tnt and chocolate to grow this new line.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2010)

okcgrower said:


> I just got a Euphoria Unlimited clone. If you like I will do photos of the cycles. It is a 3 inch clone now so gimme a couple weeks to start putting up pics.


Are you really trying to tell people this is a real strain? Even if you do have a clone someone told you was "Euphoria Unlimited" they lied to you. Everyone knows BC Seeds is a total rip off and right now their site says closed for summer. WTF? Sounds pretty reputable.



manitobasmoker said:


> if you live in the usa you only have about a 50 % chance of the seeds making it over the border from bc seeds if you live in canada 100% delivery. i have made 4 orders all of which were at my door in 7 buisness days or less. how much would and ounce of euphoria sell for? i dunno i would never sell it . they say 8 hour high well i found it to last about 6 hours on me but i'm a heavy smoker ( i have other buddies that says they were high 10 hours later) . the taste is insane chocolet and berries mmmmmm. the price is high but like everything else in life you get what you pay for. i'm pretty bitter that so many people have negitive things to say about bc seeds and none of them have ever dusted off there wallet to see what they are missing.
> p.s jedi 41 (complete couch lock buzz 4 guys to a reefer) ak X kali mist ( tastes like a spicy orange good for 3 guys to a reefer)


Says the Guy with 3 posts. These bullshitters say they have strains that are 50% THC  Yeah f'ing right! And just so you know, seeds can't be detected by drug dogs. The chances of getting your order lost is about the same as any other package so 99.9% of seeds that are ACTUALLY SENT will get to you. I've ordered from many different reputable seed venders and a couple not so reputable. The orders placed with the reputable seed banks always made it 100% of the time.



hadatrn2growin said:


> People, please don't mix up bcseeds.com with bcseeddepot.com
> 
> bcseeds.com has been professional AND generous when I have ordered from them (I ordered Jedi 41 and Euphoria Unlimited). I germed 5 of 10 seeds of Jedi, and 4 of 5 popped and were 2 1/2" in 3 days. Yes, no shit. It will be 6 weeks tomorrow, and they are 18" with 7 leaf fan leaves.
> When I ordered the E.U, I also received 30 free seeds- Blue Elephant and White Kush.
> ...


It's funny that your only post is sticking up for a scam artist. Seriously someone needs to control these A$$holes with multiple accounts. There isn't even a site called bcseeddepot.com. If your talking about BC Bud Depot, you'd probably have a better chance of getting your order from them than from BC Seeds.

Come on people THINK! These guys had seeds that were up to $5,000 a pack. There is no documentation behind their products and I've never seed a grow report anywhere from a reputable grower. They are complete BS.


----------



## 420cake (May 4, 2010)

BC Seeds is a ripoff seedbank that preys on the unwitting. Also they will spam the hell out of you if they get your email. Avoid like the plague.


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2010)

also if you read their disclaimer is very LOL

they admit its all a scam and "pretend"


----------



## hadatrn2growin (May 4, 2010)

ahhhh... you guys make me laugh.
All you that claim bcseeds is a scam, have you even ordered? Or are you strictly regurgitating posts you read in between porno sights? 
There is a difference between those who grow and those who think they know. I took the chance. I seem to have come out just fine, as others I have read their grow reports from. 
but really, at the end of the day, you roll what you got, and I'll roll what I got.

an open mind stands to learn much.


----------



## azoo (May 4, 2010)

betteer breed tht shit lol an plus no way u can make ur $ back off tht plant an you better hope they germinate


----------



## hadatrn2growin (May 4, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Are you really trying to tell people this is a real strain? Even if you do hae a clone someone told you was "Euphoria Unlimited" they lied to you. Everyone knows BC Seeds is a total rip off and right now their site says closed for summer. WTF? Sounds pretty reputable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and who might I be in my 'other accounts'?]
You get the clown award. good on ya. And yes, I meant bcbuddepot.


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2010)

no your just a gullible idiot. if you would just read the disclaimer you would know for yourself.

why are you still defending them? they admit its all a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

keep on defending while they sit back and laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## hadatrn2growin (May 4, 2010)

rzza said:


> no your just a gullible idiot. if you would just read the disclaimer you would know for yourself.
> 
> why are you still defending them? they admit its all a joke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> keep on defending while they sit back and laugh all the way to the bank.


where is the disclaimer? Where ya reading that?


----------



## hadatrn2growin (May 4, 2010)

I wasn't defending them by the way, providing another point of view/experience- but its my first 2 purchases without hassle or delay. Good germ rates and strong genetics. Thats what I know so far... If I get 7 grams from the plant, I will tell you... though you may not notice with your head up your ass.


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2010)

its ALWAYSSSSSS 5 post count defending them LOL your a JOKE bro.

hadatrn2growin, its in their disclaimer. their website is now down (i wonder why) so i cant pull it BUT i can pull it from another post from the other day. here ya go ....

"We sell our seeds for storage in-case the laws change. it is ILLEGAL to germinate seeds in many countries we cannot be seen to be promoting this. Even though *our website tells fictional stories and thc levels, they are for entertainments purposes only and should not be considered fact* or promote the use of any product for anything in conflict with the law. This site does not actually sell any products, *we design and sell websites that are entertaining* and we try to include legal disclaimers as promotion to help sell websites. *All information provided is for fun and should not be taken seriously*. The purchaser of the website should consult with a lawyer before selling products to make sure the disclaimer meets the owners business and legal needs. Any emails or advise should be considered as entertainment only, as such, we can not be held responsible for any conflicts with the law."


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2010)

hadatrn2growin said:


> ahhhh... you guys make me laugh.
> All you that claim bcseeds is a scam, have you even ordered? Or are you strictly regurgitating posts you read in between porno sights?
> There is a difference between those who grow and those who think they know. I took the chance. I seem to have come out just fine, as others I have read their grow reports from.
> but really, at the end of the day, you roll what you got, and I'll roll what I got.
> ...


Regardless if you do get seeds when you order from BC Seeds, $5,000 a pack is a scam no matter how you put it. Grow reports? Where? Anyone reputable?



hadatrn2growin said:


> and who might I be in my 'other accounts'?]
> You get the clown award. good on ya. And yes, I meant bcbuddepot.


Oh I don't know, how about manitobadoucher? It just seems funny your both trying to pimp the same 2 strains and the posts are written so similarly.


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2010)

stoned, you shoulda let it go further so we can find more incrimating evidence. good eye tho!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2010)

hadatrn2growin said:


> where is the disclaimer? Where ya reading that?


He wants to know because he knows his site is closed down right now. lol
You just busted yourself retard.
Just so you know when people read funny shit like that they copy it and save it to show everyone.


----------



## Promitius (May 4, 2010)

I'm growing their "Elephant strain atm" DWC Elephant bud 600w (1st time)


----------



## BCBuddy420 (May 4, 2010)

whats the best seed bank to order from, whether your in canada or the us... nirvana? attitude i've heard bad stuff also. Speedy seeds they good?


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2010)

speedy IMO

attitude if you can use a prepaid visa.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2010)

Promitius said:


> I'm growing their "Elephant strain atm" DWC Elephant bud 600w (1st time)




> Some pics attached. Things will not get going until my mother recovers enough to take clones. She was just transplanted.
> 
> I am working with this strain, direct from bc seeds.http://bcseeds.com/p102/Elephant-Bud...b6a5s0citdedg6
> 
> The mother is verified from BC seeds.


 



> It's whatever that link links to, thats where my source got his.
> 
> He sold me a mother, and I can tell it is what it is because the stems were absolutely purple beyond belief upon closer inspection and it's so far matching up with the description. I took clones a few days ago and there were new bud sites by the end of the day....


First you said direct from BCSeeds.com and then you said you got it from a freind, sounds like bullshit to me! Then you stated upon further inspection it's matching up to the description but you haven't even flowered it yet. Purple stems! ROFLMAO! I don't care how many people are trying to pimp this bullshit company, people need to be aware of scams like this. And again I said reputable growers.​


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2010)

promitius, how much did you py for them? it seems everyone who grows anything from bc grows elephant isnt like $100 or something?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2010)

Notice now that Promitius is online, *hadatrn2growin* is offline. Funny?


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2010)

well i think ya nailed it man.

hes not just those two guys either, hes aALL the guys promoting these scumbags. hes prolly the guys growing elephant as well.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 4, 2010)

I think he is those scumbags, trying to get people to keep buying into his scams. Who else would back a known rip-off site.


----------



## "MR.GREENGENES" (May 4, 2010)

i never knew they were a rip off until i checked out their site and saw the price on jedi. no reputable breeder could feel good about charging the medical community 1000$ for 10 seeds. id have to agree on the scam statement.


----------



## Promitius (May 4, 2010)

I bought a mother from someone who bought seeds from BC.

I'm not trolling.

I do think there is value in these 1000 dollar genetics but the price range puts it into the unbelievable category.

I'll let you know what happens with mine...haha

paid 100 for the mommy.


----------



## Promitius (May 4, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> First you said direct from BCSeeds.com and then you said you got it from a freind, sounds like bullshit to me! Then you stated upon further inspection it's matching up to the description but you haven't even flowered it yet. Purple stems! ROFLMAO! I don't care how many people are trying to pimp this bullshit company, people need to be aware of scams like this. And again I said reputable growers.​


Way to be a cock.

I got them from a medical provider who got them from BC seeds.com.


----------



## dirtnap411 (May 4, 2010)

You got ripped off, I can buy true Green Crack clones for $20 a pop all day, and I guarantee it smokes this so called elephant.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 5, 2010)

Promitius said:


> I bought a mother from someone who bought seeds from BC.
> 
> I'm not trolling.
> 
> ...


You think there's value? You haven't even flowerred it yet, how do you know? Just the fact that you said $1000 genetics sent douche chills up my back.



Promitius said:


> Way to be a cock.
> 
> I got them from a medical provider who got them from BC seeds.com.


Sorry to hear you got taken for $100!


----------



## Tagh (May 5, 2010)

Its been a year I've been on this forum (not constantly but 4-6 months) and i don't think I've gone a week without seeing BCSeeds


----------



## Tagh (May 5, 2010)




----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 5, 2010)

Tagh said:


> Its been a year I've been on this forum (not constantly but 4-6 months) and i don't think I've gone a week without seeing BCSeeds





Tagh said:


>


What do you mean?


----------



## hadatrn2growin (May 5, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> He wants to know because he knows his site is closed down right now. lol
> You just busted yourself retard.
> Just so you know when people read funny shit like that they copy it and save it to show everyone.


Let the douche chills roll. (comes with being a douche-bag) 

Have YOU ever ordered from them stonedmetal? Do you have anything educational or positive to share? I am guessing 'no' to both questions. So far, your posts consist of verbal diarhea.
There are those who know, those who shelled out 'big bucks' (or not so big, as I bought mine during their recent sale) for 'the possibility' of superior genetics. Why? Because I for one am tired of mediocre strains, and 'nowhere near what was advertised' seeds (like the one's I got from Barney's Farm).
As for the 'disclaimer', indeed, the site is down for the summer, so it would be hard to read/varify. In the meantime, I will continue to grow my Jedi (which was 18" yesterday, and just about 21" today).
And Stonedmetal, you can continue to sneak tokes in your parents basement, dreaming of the day when you can grow your own -plant- singular.


----------



## rzza (May 5, 2010)

lmao @ this ^^^^^^^i like how you said from barneys farm and thats whhat they mention on their website. LOLOLOL


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 5, 2010)

hadatrn2growin said:


> Let the douche chills roll. (comes with being a douche-bag)
> 
> Have YOU ever ordered from them stonedmetal? Do you have anything educational or positive to share? I am guessing 'no' to both questions. So far, your posts consist of verbal diarhea.
> There are those who know, those who shelled out 'big bucks' (or not so big, as I bought mine during their recent sale) for 'the possibility' of superior genetics. Why? Because I for one am tired of mediocre strains, and 'nowhere near what was advertised' seeds (like the one's I got from Barney's Farm).
> ...


You're hilarious! You can get "superior" genetics for way cheaper than $1000, try $50 the mother of the cross below came from Subcool out of one pack of beans for $50 back in 07'. Again there is no information to back up their claims, no one grows it, and it's funny everyone seems to have the same opinion about them. The only grows I have seen "suposedly" with BCSeeds products are super small grows, are canadian, and usually with CFL's. And yes, I have ordered from them. I give everyone the benefit of the doubt but when I got my package it was empty and they told me this was common and customs must have got ahold of it and I knew I got taken, but hay live and learn. The statement that "Manitobadoucher" said you only have a 50% chance of getting your order due to customs is complete BS. Order from any reputable seed bank and your going to get your order 99.9% of the time. These douche bags send out empty packages and tell customers that customs must have got them and just pocket their cash. You go ahead with your jedi, 41% ROFLMAO!

*I guess I'll go grow my "one" plant in my "parents basement" with my "mediocre" genetics.*


----------



## manitobasmoker (May 5, 2010)

all i can say is they have some real nice strains . im not sure if you have a bad experince with bc seeds but i just wanna say i had great sucess with them. maybe they are a bit pricey on worlds strongest page. the other strains are not to bad for price and awsome genes . i have tryed the ww x sweetooth it was real nice strain . the master kush is amazing. i just think they dont deserve to be shit on for no reason but if thats your opionion i guess there is nothing i can do to change it.


----------



## rzza (May 5, 2010)

manitobasmoker said:


> all i can say is they have some real nice strains . im not sure if you have a bad experince with bc seeds but i just wanna say i had great sucess with them. maybe they are a bit pricey on worlds strongest page. the other strains are not to bad for price and awsome genes . i have tryed the ww x sweetooth it was real nice strain . the master kush is amazing. i just think they dont deserve to be shit on for no reason but if thats your opionion i guess there is nothing i can do to change it.


you have four posts man. i want someone reputable to come on here and say i got 10 seeds for thousands of dollars and i got 9 of them to germ and they all grew healthy and i got 45% or whatever thc level and here are some pics to prove it. its never gonna happen.


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2010)

manitobasmoker said:


> all i can say is they have some real nice strains . *im not sure if you have a bad experince with bc seeds but i just wanna say i had great sucess with them.* maybe they are a bit pricey on worlds strongest page. the other strains are not to bad for price and awsome genes . i have tryed the ww x sweetooth it was real nice strain . the master kush is amazing. *i just think they dont deserve to be shit on for no reason* but if thats your opionion i guess there is nothing i can do to change it.



I have relied on the seedbank rating site below for about 10 or maybe a bit more years now. Since relying on the site I have always ordered from seedbanks that had the highest or second highest ratings (as in only a half star less). I have never failed to receive an order. I have never received an order where for any reason or cause, at any point in time caused me to be suspicious if what I received was actually what I had ordered or not. Every single order was shipped in full, everything there, nothing short in numbers, never so much as a single bean or a single screen missing. I was never over-charged or double-charged like I read happens to people now and again. 

I know that I am bound to be jumping to a conclusion here and I know that only &#8216;bout 10-years of experience in doing something a certain way might not be nearly long enough to formulate an actual belief on, but still at times I seem to see the beginnings of something of a pattern forming in how I go about purchasing beans and the ensuing results. I do not mean results as in yield/quality final results type results, but as in having had total success in the purchasing process over that long of a period of time. 

I realize there is the random element involved, the always existing possibility of some highly intelligent extremely well-trained governmental agency employee utilizing the highest technology available for scanning packages might accidentally notice a package containing an illicit material as they slip and slide on empty Ho-Ho&#8217;s wrappers while on their way to refill their coffee mug and grab a couple more donuts to tide them over until their break comes in 30 minutes, and in their wild gyrations to remain upright they might totally unintentionally actually look at the screen in front of them for the first and only time in their day and bingo, someone gets the &#8216;dreaded letter.&#8217; I admit I might be among a very lucky few &#8230; but if seen that way I believe &#8216;our&#8217; numbers are larger than believed. 

I pick the highest rated seedbanks, after I am sure about breeder(s) and a strain(s), and for years now I always end up a happy camper. 

Am I attempting to connect two dots that when connected create an inaccurate image or might some vague correlation actually be capable of being found, at least if the light is right and you squint &#8230; and twist your neck a bit down and to the left &#8230;. while sticking just the very tip of your tongue out of the left corner of your mouth .. and if you look really close &#8230; and then maybe think a bit &#8230; that at least the image and impression of the existence of a true connection might be able to be seen? 

If you believe enough of a pattern of success exists to feel comfortable trying it &#8230;. then give it a try. If not, go ahead and roll the dice and hope you did not pick a seedbank, and or breeder, whose business ethics are limited to believing: &#8220;You can't cheat an honest man. Never give a sucker an even break or smarten up a chump.&#8221;

Unlike the monsters under your bed and in your closet, oh .. and that damned black helicopter you keep hearing but can never see, seedbanks and breeders like that actually do exist out there &#8230;. and for some inexplicable reason some people tell others to use them.

Don&#8217;t listen to &#8216;those people&#8217; &#8230;&#8230;. instead be afraid &#8230;&#8230; be very afraid. 






> *Last Updated: April/21/10*
> 
> Greetings growers this is for medical marijuana users and those who can use the information legally. Seedbank ratings are farther down and the links to growing information are near the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jer La Mota (May 5, 2010)

http://bcseeds.com/down_for_maintenance.php





CLOSED FOR THE SUMMER ...





WE ARE GOING ON VACATION - NO NEED TO PANIC. We are not currently accepting new orders. This will not affect any previous orders. Our email is not currently available. If you have an emergency just send us a snail mail or wait till we return and the site is back up. Thank you.

To verify the site status ... Click here:


lol, why, business isn't good ?


----------



## Drifter126 (May 5, 2010)

Safeybreak where you from,I live about eight miles west of Hickory??


----------



## steve1978 (May 6, 2010)

if i bought seeds for a thousand dollars i would want weed that could suck me off in the morning. and then make me a coffee. and then go to work for me. its basically ridiculous. i feel sorry for anybody who has believed these website and shelled out cash. although they do say stupid is as stupid does. its a shame that all these people supporting these websites cant be banned from this site. i have one thing to say to you all. we know what your doing and you are unrepentent scum. we know you are associated with this scam. i hope one day someone gets so pissed at losing a thousand dollars they hunt you down. i know i would.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 6, 2010)

*born2killspam*


> My favorite red flags, are that the site claims to have been in business for roughly 10 years selling these miracle seeds for cash only, yet nobody who's been in this scene that long ever knew they existed, and any minute now I'm expecting 2-3 new users who have registered within the week, claiming they recieved their exceptional seeds quickly, using all the same adjectives that are used in their descriptions, with links to the 'product' themselves.. And then, to top it off, those users will likely say that they just snipped a bud 25 days into flower for testing, and it was bar none the best weed they've ever smoked..
> This is interesting though, apparently the domain was registered about when they claimed..
> 
> BCSEEDS.COM - Domain Information
> ...



This made me laugh.
their site says closed for summer, yeah ok.
​


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 6, 2010)

Their domain is actually up for auction through GoDaddy. It would be hilarious if someone took their domain.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 8, 2010)

Just remember when something sounds too go to be true, it usually is. 1000 for ten seeds...kiss-ass


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 8, 2010)

How come they havent one any awards? no high times or anything. 
I order from BC seed king and got good genitics


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 29, 2010)

manitobasmoker said:


> all i can say is they have some real nice strains . im not sure if you have a bad experince with bc seeds but i just wanna say i had great sucess with them. maybe they are a bit pricey on worlds strongest page. the other strains are not to bad for price and awsome genes . i have tryed the ww x sweetooth it was real nice strain . the master kush is amazing. i just think they dont deserve to be shit on for no reason but if thats your opionion i guess there is nothing i can do to change it.


I agree with this. I am growing their Euphoria Unlimited, Korean Skunk, Mt. Everest Skunk, Jedi 41, Indica-50, Oracle, Hawaiian Snow, Da Purps Fast Sweet Dreams, Pineapple, Galaxy God and AK47. All of them finish well, and in the case of Oracle and Fast Sweet Dreams, really quickly. My Oracle finished in 40 days from the start of flowering. I can't testify that they are "the best" genetics out there, but they all grew well, very healthy with no propensities to be mildew or mite magnets and they are are top shelf products. Whether they are too expensive or not.......well....this is a choice. No one forces anyone to buy them so it's a completely subjective situation. If you don't want to grow these strains, grow something else....oh yeah, and something else.......they are not a ripoff site. I received everything I paid for and much more. They throw in quite a few freebies. If you order from them and they throw in the Hawaiian Snow as a freebie, consider yourself very lucky. This stuff is amazing and worth buying in it's own right.


----------



## Sure Shot (Aug 29, 2010)

There's one born every minute.kiss-ass

And at those prices, it only take 1!


----------



## rzza (Aug 29, 2010)

blahblahblah


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 29, 2010)

puntacometa said:


> I agree with this. I am growing their Euphoria Unlimited, Korean Skunk, Mt. Everest Skunk, Jedi 41, Indica-50, Oracle, Hawaiian Snow, Da Purps Fast Sweet Dreams, Pineapple, Galaxy God and AK47. All of them finish well, and in the case of Oracle and Fast Sweet Dreams, really quickly. My Oracle finished in 40 days from the start of flowering. I can't testify that they are "the best" genetics out there, but they all grew well, very healthy with no propensities to be mildew or mite magnets and they are are top shelf products. Whether they are too expensive or not.......well....this is a choice. No one forces anyone to buy them so it's a completely subjective situation. If you don't want to grow these strains, grow something else....oh yeah, and something else.......they are not a ripoff site. I received everything I paid for and much more. They throw in quite a few freebies. If you order from them and they throw in the Hawaiian Snow as a freebie, consider yourself very lucky. This stuff is amazing and worth buying in it's own right.


Um, yes they are, they admited it in their disclaimer  Taht is like paying for organic free range chicken and being given a battery farmed chicken and told it's organic


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't heard anything about Doggies Nuts. I was looking for Armageddon seeds for my current grow on Attitude and they were sold by 2 companies....Doggies Nuts for $735 or Homegrown Fantaseeds for $75. I went with the $75 pack lol. Anyone have experience with Doggies Nuts?
What could a company do to a seed to make it $640 more a pack than it's competitor?


----------



## puntacometa (Aug 29, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Um, yes they are, they admited it in their disclaimer  Taht is like paying for organic free range chicken and being given a battery farmed chicken and told it's organic


Have you ever ordered from them or grown their seeds?


----------



## Sure Shot (Aug 29, 2010)

Have you ever made your own seeds?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2010)

puntacometa said:


> Have you ever ordered from them or grown their seeds?


When a website selling proprietry seeds, states in it's disclaimer, that THC numbers and flowering times are all made up and are purely for entertainment purposes, no, i don't order from them LMOA.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 30, 2010)

Is any one famillier with WWW.DRCHRONIC.COM and Oh-Yeah? Is this a trusted seed bank and how good is it as far as cost goes ? - STELTHY


----------



## Couchland (Aug 30, 2010)

BCSeeds...........Scam, scam, scam. How obvious does it have to be?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 31, 2010)

i bought bubba kush from them a while back out of ten seeds zero germed thats right zero

thay gave me 10 train wreck x northern lights for freebys i have not tried them yet but i xpect about the same from them 

they took the whole summer off for vacation must have ripped a lot of people off

as far as im concerned those rip of scum bags can suck diarrea shit from my ass hole 

if they were drowning id throw them a cender block for a life savor 

im out


----------



## cindya99 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello,
I was searching the site for info on Blue Elephant. I recently picked up 3 clones of this strain and hoping to find some strain info on this. You posted that you got some Blue Elephant seeds for free with the purchase of other seeds. Did you get a chance to grow some blue elephant? Can you tell me anything about it? Yield, flower time, is it blue or purple?, what is the thc level in your opinion, etc... any info would be much appreciated. I have searched the internet and I am not finding much info on it.

Thank you in advance. 

Cindy


hadatrn2growin said:


> People, please don't mix up bcseeds.com with bcseeddepot.com
> 
> bcseeds.com has been professional AND generous when I have ordered from them (I ordered Jedi 41 and Euphoria Unlimited). I germed 5 of 10 seeds of Jedi, and 4 of 5 popped and were 2 1/2" in 3 days. Yes, no shit. It will be 6 weeks tomorrow, and they are 18" with 7 leaf fan leaves.
> When I ordered the E.U, I also received 30 free seeds- Blue Elephant and White Kush.
> ...


----------



## Hotsause (Dec 12, 2010)

Ive smoked Euphoria Unlimited and it wasnt anywere near as strong as OG KUSH or Sour D for that matter..... Its a nice Uppy high but not much else to be said. Anyway Doggy Nuts is fucking ridiculous i dont even look at their seeds anymore since i saw the price tag on the first one


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Green Crack is the best shit I have ever had, and I can get 200 1 wk. clones for 500$. Keep 180 for flowering, and 20 for moms.

$1000 for seeds is fucking stupid, regardless if the company is reputable or not. 

As far as that is concerned, I have never purchased seeds, and I live in BC. I prefer letting a couple close friends do the seed "roll of the dice" and I pick their best results and purchase clones of that strain. But as far as what I have heard, my friends deal with and love Nirvana Seeds.


----------



## cityokie (Oct 11, 2012)

Bubba Kushman said:


> BC Seeds is a ripoff. $995.00 for 10 seeds proves it! I ordered BC God Bud and got no beans and no customer service! Nothing! They are a rip-off and if they were not you would have to be completely LAME to spend $99.50 per seed for any strain when you can purchase 10 Alaskan ThunderFuck beans for about the same price at the Attitude and really have one of the strongest strains on the planet! Then pick 9 more killer strains for the rest of the $995.00.


sounds like my homeboy paying 100 dollars for GSC cuttings! LOL a sucker born every minute!


----------

